# Airport security change: One Stop Security (OSS)



## james4beach

For the first time I saw "OSS" appear on my boarding pass, for a domestic flight leaving Vancouver, having connected from a flight arriving from the US (so the route is US > Vancouver > domestic)

http://news.gc.ca/web/article-en.do?nid=1036799

Posts on another forum say it's available in YYZ and YYC. And now it looks like YVR has it too.


----------



## Spudd

I wonder if this means that stopover flights in the US to a foreign destination will offer this too. Currently if you connect in the US they make you go through security and immigration again even though you're not staying in country. I avoid US stopovers for this reason.


----------



## james4beach

I just went through YVR with my "OSS" marked ticket, and nothing was different.

I had to line up again for Canadian security. Not only did I have to do the full security screening again, but they also randomly selected me for additional search (I always reject the cancer machine and instead opt for a public pat down, making funny faces while they grope me).

Perhaps the Vancouver security people didn't get the OSS memo?

I really hate US connections through Vancouver. When you arrive from the US, they mix you with all the international arrivals. Totally unnecessary! US and Canada have equivalent screening... that is supposed to be the point of OSS, if you come from the US there should be no reason to go through security screening again. I find that my US to Vancouver to domestic connections are very slow. I had an exhausting trip that day.


----------



## OhGreatGuru

They appear to have only issued a news release in Feb/Mar saying they have agreed with some other countries to implement such a program. It's probably much too early to expect the airports to have it up & running yet.


----------

